# Cheap Studio Ideas



## JacobGriz (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to make a small photography studio in my basement.  Im going to get a backdrop for cheap from ebay, a flash from ebay YN460 YN-460 Flash Speedlite for Canon 500D 450D 400D - eBay (item 160377864724 end time Dec-07-10 21:48:20 PST)
an opteka diffuser
Amazon.com: Opteka SB-1 Mini Universal Studio Soft Box Flash Diffuser for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Sony, Sigma, & Other External Flash Units: Electronics
a wireless flash trigger
and i already have 3 bowl clamp lights

what should i do?
use the clamp lights with diffusers and flash?
use just the clamp lights and make diffusers?
get more flashes?

any ideas appreciated


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

You'll get more responses if you type a better post.

Like using the appropriate capital letters.

Haven't you noticed that all the people helping you, do.

You are going to have color balance issues using mixed lighting.

To minimize that, the bulbs in your clamps lights need to be the same color temperature as the flash to avoid that.

Another issue is the clamp lights only provide ambient light, have no motion stopping capability, and can get very hot.

Lastly, small light sources like show mount flash and clamp lights delover harsh lioght and sharp edged shadows. More pleasing light and softer shadows result from large appearing light sources. See this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-gallery/226635-soft-light-explaination.html


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> You'll get more responses if you type a better post.
> 
> Like using the appropriate capital letters.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the caps.  I was doing this right before going to bed, so I rushed.  I should have waited until morning.
I was planning on making some diffusion boxes for the clamp lights, and wasn't planning on using them long, so the heat wouldn't be a problem for me.  Also, I am going to purchase full spectrum bulbs.  So there would be two lights with diffusion boxes in front, and one for the backdrop.  How would this work?
Also, I already have florescent bulbs in them.  If I set the white balance to florescent, would I be able to use the bulbs? The full spectrum florescents are easier to find, and fluorescent use less energy, and don't get hot.


----------



## shortpballer (Dec 5, 2010)

What is the studio for?  If you are using it to try and make some money, then I suggest not going the cheap route and do it right with Alienbees at the least.  If you are doing it for fun and doing some product photography, then the clamp lights will do.  If you are planning on shooting models, that kind of lighting will not work very well, due to the discomfort of the models.  Give us more information on what you are trying to get accomplished and we can better assist you.


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 5, 2010)

shortpballer said:


> What is the studio for?  If you are using it to try and make some money, then I suggest not going the cheap route and do it right with Alienbees at the least.  If you are doing it for fun and doing some product photography, then the clamp lights will do.  If you are planning on shooting models, that kind of lighting will not work very well, due to the discomfort of the models.  Give us more information on what you are trying to get accomplished and we can better assist you.



I am just using this as a hobby, for I already have a job at my local photography studio.  I feel now that is is better to get the wireless triggers, two of the flashes, and two of these kits
Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Strobist Kit Photography Photo Studio Flash Mount Umbrellas Kit: Camera & Photo
What do you guys think?


----------



## shortpballer (Dec 5, 2010)

From my experience.  I started doing strobes and the cheap lightstands and umbrellas etc.  Then 1 month or two later I jumped to buying alienbees, then white lightnings, then profoto.  Obviously you may be fine with strobes, but in my opinion it is always best to get the best that you can afford.  Because likeliness is you will upgrade soon  For like 400d you can get some alienbees, stands, softboxes etc. on craigslist.  I've seen kits go for that price all the time.  Just my 2 cents.  

But if you are going to go the strobist route, I actually have some profoto umbrellas and some heavier duty stands than those on amazon that I could sell you for pretty much that same price.  Pm me if you are interested.

Or I would look into these (what I bought when I first started using off camera) : Smith-Victor UK2 Umbrella Kit with Brackets, Stands, 401484 B&H


Its worth the extra 25 bucks or so.  You get a bag and the umbrellas are larger and MUCH higher quality.  

Another option would be investing in some older lighting like Norman.  Lights like this can be had for under 200-300.


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 5, 2010)

shortpballer said:


> From my experience.  I started doing strobes and the cheap lightstands and umbrellas etc.  Then 1 month or two later I jumped to buying alienbees, then white lightnings, then profoto.  Obviously you may be fine with strobes, but in my opinion it is always best to get the best that you can afford.  Because likeliness is you will upgrade soon  For like 400d you can get some alienbees, stands, softboxes etc. on craigslist.  I've seen kits go for that price all the time.  Just my 2 cents.
> 
> But if you are going to go the strobist route, I actually have some profoto umbrellas and some heavier duty stands than those on amazon that I could sell you for pretty much that same price.  Pm me if you are interested.
> 
> ...



thanks for the input.  We use alienbees at the studio I work at.  I really wanted to be able to be very portable with the things.  The umbrella folds up small, the flash is very small, and the stand is lightweight.  I guess maybe this thread should be called "Cheap Lighting Ideas"  I am going to St. Maarten this summer, and I want to be able to bring just a small flash, and some stuff that will fit in a suitcase.  I think that alienbees would b great for a studio (actually I already know they are) but I want a nice portable setup.  I'm probably only going to be purchasing one right now, which is really all I need to begin with the outdoor strobing, and it makes my equipment very portable.  Also, it can still be used for a studio, but work well outdoors.
In addition, the umbrella is translucent so its good for reversing and doing some macro. And like you said, buy what you can afford right now. Being in high school, it's not very easy to have a high budget.  I feel like this setup would fit my needs, and I might be interested in that stand and umbrella


----------



## kassad (Dec 5, 2010)

Take a look at the yn-560.  Not much more money but with more power, it can use an external power supply, and has a sync port. 
At least look at the yn-460 mkII.  I believe the the one linked to is older model.  
If you haven't seen this site take a look.
Speedlite Flash Reviews, Tests and Specifications for Yongnuo, Nissin, Nikon, Canon, Metz, Vivitar and Sunpak


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 5, 2010)

kassad said:


> Take a look at the yn-560.  Not much more money but with more power, it can use an external power supply, and has a sync port.
> At least look at the yn-460 mkII.  I believe the the one linked to is older model.
> If you haven't seen this site take a look.
> Speedlite Flash Reviews, Tests and Specifications for Yongnuo, Nissin, Nikon, Canon, Metz, Vivitar and Sunpak



I'm gonna be using this as a strobist so almost always in manual mode, and i'm on a budget, so im gonna go with the MK II like you suggested.


----------



## Liana (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheapest studio room...will be basement studio room..means make studio room at basement... actually i am using my basement room as an studio...for some new creative ideas.. use link... Basement Ideas


----------

